# Damon's 54 Corner



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright so I have planted this tank before and had to tear it down because I thought I had spider mites or some other plant killing disease. Who knows.

If you would like to see how this tank was built and/or the previous landscape visit here NEW 54 gallon corner vivarium build.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/262017-new-54-gallon-corner-vivarium-build.html 

^^ Not sure what's going on up there, hopefully it works or maybe the mods can fix that. 

Back to the tank....
This tank is a little brom heavy for its size but I like it. 

It will be housing some Oophaga Pumilio Aguacate frogs.

This is what I have so far:









Updates coming soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yazz (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

I like how you reworked the plants the second go around. Your efforts are paying off! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks great. I don't think its brom heavy at all. Make sure you post pics when you add the aguacate!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks awesome Damon. You can never be too brom-heavy in my opinion!  Not to mention your pumilio will love having so many. Excited to see how it keeps going, keep us posted.

What's the large purple spotted neo on the bottom left?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Looks awesome Damon. You can never be too brom-heavy in my opinion!  Not to mention your pumilio will love having so many. Excited to see how it keeps going, keep us posted.
> 
> What's the large purple spotted neo on the bottom left?




That is neo. Shamrock. One of my favorites. Holds a lot of water! And looks cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Man I love this tank Damon! Super excited to see it progressing again


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Tanks looking amazing, don't worry though, definitely not brom heavy as you see them in clumps like that in the wild  looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Small update: 
No new plants other than a moss mix that I made, starting to grow after a few weeks! 









Oh and I have shrooms!!!!!!! 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great.. I love the overhang look.. looks like a natural cliff

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Plants are In. It seems a little over crowded so I may take some out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

This is amazing!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JQuadGMono (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome! Loved the curved looking going along with the tank.
Looks great!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

JQuadGMono said:


> Awesome! Loved the curved looking going along with the tank.
> 
> Looks great!




Thank you, I like it too. Was never a fan of the curved tanks when I did aquariums because the glass and the water created this weird un natural magnification. I don't have to worry about that with a vivarium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

So awesome! Subscribed to follow the progress.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Not sure if I'm satisfied. I think I may need to swap out some plants. I'm lacking some darker greens in the terrestrial portion, I don't want to go for that "fruity" look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

@Damon,

I _think_ I see a Restrepia sp (orchid) planted in your substrate. These guys can handle a moist medium - but I don't think they will like being planted directly in the substrate itself. Can you mount it in a ball of sphagnum higher up? I find they do well planted at the base of mounted bromeliads for instance. 

If it is a Restrepia, the are very well-suited to a perch where they can dangle their leaves and blossoms.

-|<ipp


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

@Kipp

I know exactly which one you are talking about! I will be removing it soon. It's a lot bigger than I expected it to be, I thought it was a miniature. It doesn't fit with my "vision" along with the begonia manus so I will be removing those two I think.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

There are miniature Restrepia species - but most of them can grow large-for-a-vivarium. They are very easy and rewarding - so certainly worth a try. Restrepia dodsonii might be more the size you are after.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Messing around with the plant placement... got a couple more plants coming in the mail so hopefully I can get achieve a look that appeals to me more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks pretty darn awesome as it is!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Drunken Gnome (Dec 10, 2016)

Im really liking the foot print of the corner tanks, gives a great depth to the over all scape of the viv. Nice work, the bromeliad mix is on point!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

This viv is coming to a T. More photos coming soon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good.. what moss is that?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

GOSKN5 said:


> Looks good.. what moss is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




A few tropical mosses blended together. Mainly neherp live moss, Java, and mini xmas moss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great... I just ordered some neherp moss.. hope to get it going in mine soon

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Birds eye. Turned some bromeliads around so that the pups will grow outward for that 3D effect.








Oh and in my other tank we have some action. These will be the inhabitants. Oophaga Pumilio Aguacate. Originally had 4 but lost one unfortunately. The three I have left are doing great! Will be getting a group of 5 within the next month. It was so hard to find some available. Buying 5 will better my chances at finding a female so that I can make a 2.2. May keep some of the odd balls once/if I find a female. But here's a blurry pic of my female and one of the males.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cap7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Really looks nice. I love it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Molly1414 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tank looks great. What frogs will you be putting in there?


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Molly1414 said:


> Tank looks great. What frogs will you be putting in there?




Oophaga Pumilio "Aguacate"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

super amazing tank


----------



## deeloc (Jan 21, 2017)

I love how you did the plant placement!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you. You guys wouldn't believe the amount of times I moved things around to get my desired look. I think it satisfies my OCD. I won't be able to do much futsin when the frogs are in so it's now or never. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

2/19/2017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Exactly one month after! Did some re arranging and added a couple plants.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Month 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great... I might have asked but what is that little palm tree looking plant?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

GOSKN5 said:


> Looks great... I might have asked but what is that little palm tree looking plant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Thank you. The plant is called byophytum sensitivum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Just fantastic!!!

My former reef, and it's excessive lighting, has my wife dead set against another tank in the living room or den. Gonna keep living vicariously thru yours and other member's tanks.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

wow, it looks great......excellent flow. I really like the elevated wood for the moss.

what is the water plant? Is that s. natans
How bout the one at the waters edge?? C. lutea

great job

Cheers

JD


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I do not have an ID on the floating plants upfront but the one on the edge is cryptocoryne parva if that is what you were referring to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyfroggie (Apr 4, 2017)

Damon Ryan said:


> GOSKN5 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great... I might have asked but what is that little palm tree looking plant?
> ...


Your tanks is sick! I'm adding this plant to my list of wants. Love how it's out in the open by itself (kinda)


----------



## Kalle (May 14, 2010)

Absolutely amazing tank! It goes straight into the "inspiration folder"!


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

How long from start the finish? Just beautiful!


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

rjnj said:


> How long from start the finish? Just beautiful!




This tank is years in the making. Can't rush perfection (; but no really, background about a year then a year messing around with plants and then I re did it all a few months ago. I'm not done yet though. I plan on adding a few more plants. Stay tuned. 

Oh and I have my second build coming soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

This months update is going to be sick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsard85 (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow! This setup is awesome 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## StormieTuesday (May 10, 2017)

Awesome- you do such a fantastic job making it look natural and organic! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

Great tank!
I re read thread and cannot find re to lighting..what do you use?
Thank nick


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

nick65 said:


> Great tank!
> 
> I re read thread and cannot find re to lighting..what do you use?
> 
> Thank nick




Thank you! I have two green element evo's on there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright so it's been a little bit since I've updated this thread. I broke the glass top with the screen in it so I just have a solid one as a replacement. Not sure if I will be venting this tank. But anyways here's some pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

